# 3" Storm in Northern, NJ 1/18/09



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's a couple pics from the 1/18 storm- got to plow 7 times while I was home for a month and half on break from college payuppayup

Truck and plow handled them all like a champ!wesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics matt Its been a busy winter here in north jersey!


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

Where are you in Jersey?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah it sure has been!

Saddle River/Allendale area You?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*had too look who posted this tims twin brother eh nice truck and sweet pics*


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

nickplowing1972;735817 said:


> *had too look who posted this tims twin brother eh nice truck and sweet pics*


Ha ha - yeah just about! Thanks!ussmileyflag


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!!


----------



## matts lawn care (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice work! Where do you go to college?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! I go to SUNY-Cobleskill for Landscape Contracting (Bachelors).ussmileyflag


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice pics Matt. I almost went to SUNY Cobleskill, how do you like it?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mkwl;738435 said:


> Thanks guys! I go to SUNY-Cobleskill for Landscape Contracting (Bachelors).ussmileyflag


well your about 30mins from where I live lol. nice truck.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

mkwl;738435 said:


> Thanks guys! I go to SUNY-Cobleskill for Landscape Contracting (Bachelors).ussmileyflag


nice pics matt, glad to see you got some snow there. what classes you in this semester? all i have seen you in so far is contracts?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

LawnProLandscapes;742325 said:


> nice pics matt, glad to see you got some snow there. what classes you in this semester? all i have seen you in so far is contracts?


Thanks! I'm in English 101, Contracts/Graphics, Skiing, Spreadsheet and database analysis, and principles of marketing- lot more business oriented courses this semester! What classes are you in?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;742292 said:


> well your about 30mins from where I live lol. nice truck.


Yep- nice country up here! Thanks!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

KubotaJr;742283 said:


> Nice pics Matt. I almost went to SUNY Cobleskill, how do you like it?


I love it- lot of really down to earth kids, and classes are very good (hard at times but worth it).


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

mkwl;742821 said:


> Thanks! I'm in English 101, Contracts/Graphics, Skiing, Spreadsheet and database analysis, and principles of marketing- lot more business oriented courses this semester! What classes are you in?


i have contracts/graphics, basic welding, surveying/land measuring, entomology, micro computer apps, and marketing. what day you have marketing on ? i have it tonight from 6-9


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

mkwl;742826 said:


> I love it- lot of really down to earth kids, and classes are very good (hard at times but worth it).


yea good place, woody plants is an easy easy class :crying:


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Great Pics.

had aboout the same ammount....on one side of the street the other had none (melted on impact)


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mkwl;742824 said:


> Yep- nice country up here! Thanks!


ya its not bad.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

LawnProLandscapes;742829 said:


> yea good place, woody plants is an easy easy class :crying:


Yeah- we found that out the hard way :crying: Passed though


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

Ha.. you should try taking woody plants with Prof Leopold at SUNY ESF in Syracuse. That was alot of fun..


----------

